# Rear Guard



## ouisie (Apr 13, 2009)

Why do you buy Rear Guard from? 

My two had their Myxi Jabs, Rear Guard and Panacur last Saturday. The bill was £75 and £30 of that was the bottle of rear guard!! Can it be bought from anywhere but the vets? They're indoor buns so I'm not sure they even need it but I'm a worrier so they have it anyway!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

i have never used it. as long as rabbits have a good diet and dont get sticky bums the flys generally leave them alone, also cleaning the litter trays and any stray poos daily helps keep the flys away.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2010)

I have never used it either, but then I am a clean freak so all the litter trays get cleaned out daily and I have an electric fly zapper for the indoor buns and I stick fly paper up in the play house for the outdoor buns (although I think it catches me more than the flies :confused1



> Can it be bought from anywhere but the vets?


I think you can only buy it from the vets


----------



## ouisie (Apr 13, 2009)

Neither of my two will be litter trained. I've tried several times and they're having none if it! One of them does get a dirty bum, he's on a diet at the moment though, he's 1.6 kg and the vet thinks that's a little bit too much. I'm
hoping his bum will clean up when he's stopped eating pellets instead of cecals.

How much are electric fly zappers? Never seen one of those.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2010)

ouisie said:


> Neither of my two will be litter trained. I've tried several times and they're having none if it! One of them does get a dirty bum, he's on a diet at the moment though, he's 1.6 kg and the vet thinks that's a little bit too much. I'm
> hoping his bum will clean up when he's stopped eating pellets instead of cecals.
> 
> How much are electric fly zappers? Never seen one of those.


Here is a link to one a bit like mine Electric Fly Killer | 9 Watt | Vermatik Power Lantern Zapper & Free Bug Bat - HSDOnline

I put it above the litter trays well out of reach :thumbup:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I got some from the vets for Lily as she does sometimes get a dirty bum. Lazy buggar doesnt clean herself properly 

Anyways...

When i bought it, i thought... WOW... Big bottle... That'll do for all of them...

How wrong was i... There is only enough for one rabbit :scared:

It's £22 a bottle at my vets, and with me having 8 rabbits, i will give it a miss. I check them over all the time anyway


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Here is a link to one a bit like mine Electric Fly Killer | 9 Watt | Vermatik Power Lantern Zapper & Free Bug Bat - HSDOnline
> 
> I put it above the litter trays well out of reach :thumbup:


Bernie - does the fly zapper plug into the electric or is it battery operated?
Thanks x


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

I've never used this either. Lottie used to suffer from a mucky bott when she was overweight but I just kept checking her and cleaned her bott when needed and have never had a problem with flies


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I've never used it either, and never had a problem. Even with Angel who I used to have to clean up fairly regularly.

*Heidi*


----------



## ouisie (Apr 13, 2009)

Thank you all for the replies. I think once I've used this bottle I might not buy anymore. I check them daily anyway. 

That's probably £60 a year saved!


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2010)

jaxb05 said:


> Bernie - does the fly zapper plug into the electric or is it battery operated?
> Thanks x


It plugs into the wall, you can get battery operated ones tho


----------

